

The future web development (rails, nodejs) - comizzo

Hello guys, considering the node.js interest (and related asynchronous technologies such as eventmachine, twisted) and the increasing popularity in coffeescript, it seems to me like the future is on these technologies. What do you think it is going to happen to the existing frameworks such as rails/django?
I think rails is going to be written in coffeescript and will run on node.js, or maybe, the rails team will to do a similar work to nodejs but in ruby using eventmachine.
Thanks!
======
firefoxman1
Wait... rails written in coffeescript? Doesn't that eliminate the point of
ruby? I'm sure if someone wants ruby then they'll go with rails, and if they
like JS they'll go with node.

~~~
comizzo
Coffeescript has the same spirit than ruby, so it could bring rails to node.js
having the best of both worlds. I know there are some frameworks like
expressjs, but it is by far less productive than rails.

